# Best free alternative to SAI.



## reedman (Mar 21, 2013)

After scouring the internet, I found a nice free alternative to the popular painting program, Pain Tool SAI. It is called..........PictBear!

Instead of multiple tabs in PictBear, you get easy to manage windows.It's a quick pick up to learn, and FREE.

Try it out - http://www.fenrir-inc.com/us/pictbear/

Another bonus, they have free custom brushes. http://www.fenrir-inc.com/us/pictbear/brush/

Do note: They have discontinued work on it, and this is considered their final version.

So if you feel SAI isn't up to your standards, maybe PictBear is the one for you.


----------

